# mozilla  ouverture pages web automatique

## Atreillou

Bonjour,

existe t il un moyen d'ouvri à l'ouverture de mozilla differentes pages web dans differnts onglets ?

par defaut, le premier onglet est ouvert et on lui affecte sa page de garde.

peut on faire de même pour plusieurs onglets ?

merci pour votre réflexion.

----------

## ERICB

Dans la version 1.2 c'est possible. Elle est sortie aujourd'hui.

----------

## Atreillou

et un emerge    un !!!

 :Wink: 

merci

----------

## dioxmat

l'ebuild n'est pas encore disponible, vu que les sources sortent toujours quelques jours apres chez mozilla. patience.

----------

